# Cloudy urine/Amniotic fluid?



## StarSpangledNubians (Jun 28, 2017)

Hey everyone! I am not sure if this is normal or if it is something serious, but my 2 yr old doe is supposed to be bred and should be due (if she even is bred) on July 7th. 9/8 days until day 150. About an hour ago i went to go check ligs and udders and i noticed she was leaking cloudy liquid. She is alert, eating, drinking and just acting normal aside from frequent urination and lying down a lot. It is not slimy like normal amniotic fluid but it is defiantly not what urine should look like. Could this have been a false pregnancy? I have never felt anything kicking and you would think her bag should have been a lot bigger only being a few days away. She leaks it when she sneezes, rubs on fences, squats to pee and especially when she is laying down. If stands up there is a small pile of this right underneath her. I have never seen this before and i am so confused!  Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 28, 2017)

Day 145 is in 3 days... day 150 is an average.
IMO you should consult with your vet... it looks like partial plug but maybe fluids mixed in... you are right this is quite suspicious. 
Could be a cloudburst.
Vet is best.


----------

